# financial requirements: Category A or B?



## ruban22 (Apr 30, 2013)

Hi,

I'm bit confused about under which Category i apply for spouse visa. i hope someone can guide me.

Im currently working for two employers *over 6 months* and with combined salary from both employment, i meet the financial requirements of £18,600.

i've been on a permanent job for more then a year and took up a second weekend job which is also permanent but only been employed for 6 months. Now under which Category i apply? i hope someone can guide me?


Thanks in advance.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

As you are combining income from two employers, you can only apply under Cat B. Your combined income during the last 12 months must be £18,600 or more, and you must be currently earning £18,600+. 
You can only apply now if the income from your permanent job over the past 12 months and the earnings from your weekend job so far comes to £18,600 or over. If it doesn't, you have to wait until your income from the second job catches up to meet the shortfall from the first.
For example, if you are earning £13,000 from your first and £6,000 from the second, but so far during the last 6 months since you started, you have only earned £3,000 from your weekend job. As 13,000 + 3000 only comes to £16,000, you can't apply yet but have to wait until the money you have actually earned from your second job comes to £5,600.


----------



## ruban22 (Apr 30, 2013)

Thanks Joppa for the quick replay. 
one more question, what about if i get a pay raise in my first permanent job? and meet the financial requirements. do i still have to wait for 6 month payslip or show with the recent payslip?

Thanks.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

If you are applying on the basis of working for one employer, you can apply under Cat A. You do require 6-month worth of pay slips, each showing at least £1,550 gross.


----------



## ruban22 (Apr 30, 2013)

Hi,

Sorry to bother again with another question. in my first permanent job i am earning a gross total of £13,200, with monthly payment of £1100 and on my weekend job gross total of £6000 with monthly payment of £500. with combined income, i can meet the financial requiremts. 

As Joppa advised, im waiting for my weekend job to catches up to meet the shortfall from the first £13,200. but i have been paid wrongly from the first permanent job with the amount of £1000 for the 2 months in december and january which shows on my bank statment but this does not reflect on my payslips and p60, it show the correct amount. 

Now, when i apply, will they scrutinise my application beacuse of the wrong payment? can i write in my cover letter with explanition or should i not mention as they might over look at the bank statment? your advise is very much appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## ruban22 (Apr 30, 2013)

I alo like to add to my previous post..the balance of wrong paid amount was paid in cash which i didn't deposited in to the bank account as it was small amount. where do i stand with the cash payment?


----------



## ruban22 (Apr 30, 2013)

From Reading the FM-1.7 Guideline, to meet the cat b part (2)
"Second, the person must in addition have received in the 12 months prior to the date of application the level of income required to meet the financial requirement"

even though if they take my wrong payments to calculate, i still meet the financial requirements?

My calculation for the perisod of 12 months:
Job A :10 x 1100 + 2 x 1000 = 13000
Job B : 12 x 500 = 6000

Total Gross : 19000

So i meet the Cat B part (2) Financial Requirement? someone please confirm if my calculation are right? very much appreciated and it would put my mind at ease.


----------



## Leanna (Oct 22, 2012)

ruban22 said:


> From Reading the FM-1.7 Guideline, to meet the cat b part (2)
> "Second, the person must in addition have received in the 12 months prior to the date of application the level of income required to meet the financial requirement"
> 
> even though if they take my wrong payments to calculate, i still meet the financial requirements?
> ...


Easiest way to actually figure it out (just like UKBA are going to do it) is to collect all of your payslips over the past 12 months and add the gross pay up. That's how the calculation works for Category B. 

If you have worked 12 months for both jobs above, your loose calculations will show you if you've met them, but if you've only worked for job b for 8 months, for example, your income over the past 12 months will be different. 

UKBA will actually add up your pay from the previous 12 months of payslips to determine whether you meet the requirements, so take the time and do it that way to make sure.


----------



## ruban22 (Apr 30, 2013)

Leanna said:


> If you have worked 12 months for both jobs above, your loose calculations will show you if you've met them, but if you've only worked for job b for 8 months, for example, your income over the past 12 months will be different.


My calculation based on having worked on both job for 12 months. or do i have to meet each month a gross of 1550 for the last 12 months? or gross total of 18600 over the last 12 months combined both job. do i make sense? i apologise if my question are confusing.

Thanks.


----------



## Leanna (Oct 22, 2012)

ruban22 said:


> My calculation based on having worked on both job for 12 months. or do i have to meet each month a gross of 1550 for the last 12 months? or gross total of 18600 over the last 12 months combined both job. do i make sense? i apologise if my question are confusing.
> 
> Thanks.


Using Category B, you need to have earned £18,600 in the 12 months leading up the application. Each monthly figure doesn't matter, as long as you've earned the £18,600 total.


----------



## ruban22 (Apr 30, 2013)

I would like to thank this community for their valuable advice and information. my wife have applied for her spouse visa in august and she got her visa granted to joint me in the uk. Finally we can start family life together. Thanks Again for everyone input.


----------



## Sel (Mar 17, 2013)

ruban22 said:


> I would like to thank this community for their valuable advice and information. my wife have applied for her spouse visa in august and she got her visa granted to joint me in the uk. Finally we can start family life together. Thanks Again for everyone input.


Congratulations!!

so what Cat did you apply under?


----------



## ruban22 (Apr 30, 2013)

Sel said:


> Congratulations!!
> 
> so what Cat did you apply under?



We applied under Category B as i have two jobs. used both job salary to meet the financial requirements.


----------

